# Medicare Preventative G0101



## jaud63 (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone have any information regarding other insurance carriers that require this code for billing? Does UCARE for seniors accept this code?


----------



## kbarron (Nov 30, 2010)

My understanding is that any of the Medicare Advantage/Replacement plans follow the Medicare rules. We bill these plans just like Medicare.


----------



## slwitt (Nov 30, 2010)

*PFFS Plan*

My understanding was the Medicare Replacement plans were to follow Medicare rules also. However, I have received denials for the Q0091 stating "procedure is incidential to primary procedure."  When the plan is called they state that the codes will be reimbursed separately with the proper modifiers; but they do not follow Medicare Guidelines for fee for service plans. 

Does anyone have suggestions, I am thinking 90 on the Q0091 but am not quite sure.


----------

